# if I install KDE4 package without going to /usr/ports/x11/kde4



## mfaridi (Jan 31, 2009)

I want install KDE4 and use it 
I do not want go to /usr/ports/x11 /kde4
and type make install clean
if I go to /usr/ports/x11/kde4
and type

```
make missing
```
and then I install all packages , for example install first package and install second package

after end install all package 
Dose KDE4 work for me good ??? 
without problem ?


----------



## lyuts (Jan 31, 2009)

Why do you dislike ports? They are very handy. You go in there, type 'make install clean' and that's it, each port knows its dependencies, so it will do the work. Just wait for installation to complete. It is better than installing packages manually one by one. I trust ports 100%.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 31, 2009)

but when I want install KDE from ports some packages has problem and can not install , so I have to do this


----------



## hydra (Feb 1, 2009)

What problems you have mfaridi? Distfiles that cannot be fetched ? Or compilation problems? Try to be more specific.

The packages are also an alternative.


----------

